# NCEES 2001 vs 2008



## PEara (Jan 28, 2009)

I already have NCEES sample questions &amp; solutions 2008, I am wondering, should I get NCEES 2001 (with CD) or all questions are same as 2008?


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 28, 2009)

I honestly can't say for sure if they are identical. I can't imagine them being. However, I personally would obtain both if at all possible. Since there is a new version, you can probably obtain the old version for cheap. Every question that you can work that is representative of the actual test increases your chance of passing. Most people probably pass or fail the exam by a few questions. If working the 2001 NCEES version gives you an extra 2-3 correct problems on the exam, then it is worth it.

I have the old version of the NCEES practice problems. If you post a couple questions from the 2008 version, I can compare them with mine and let you know if they are the same.


----------



## PEara (Jan 28, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> I honestly can't say for sure if they are identical. I can't imagine them being. However, I personally would obtain both if at all possible. Since there is a new version, you can probably obtain the old version for cheap. Every question that you can work that is representative of the actual test increases your chance of passing. Most people probably pass or fail the exam by a few questions. If working the 2001 NCEES version gives you an extra 2-3 correct problems on the exam, then it is worth it.
> I have the old version of the NCEES practice problems. If you post a couple questions from the 2008 version, I can compare them with mine and let you know if they are the same.


Thanks Matt-MM

Here are couple of NCEES 2008 practice problems

morning:

Question#101, Poisson's ration is a term that arises in?

Question#119, Which of the following factors in LEAST likely to affect the fatigue life of steel spring?

Afternoon HVAC:

Question#512, Acooling tower is selected to cool water from 100F with a range of 12F. The total heat rejected is 7.5X10^8 btu/hr. Total water loss due to drift, blowdown, and evaporation is 2% of the water circulation rate. The makeup water required (GPM) is most nearly?


----------



## Matt-NM (Jan 29, 2009)

2001 NCEES-Mechanical

#101-The log-mean temperature difference (LMTD) for the heat exchanger is most nearly:

#119-For the given system, the undamped natural frequency (rad/sec) is most nearly:

#512 (HVAC)-With a refrigerant flow of 21 lb/min and a discharge temperature of 280 degrees F, the condenser water flow (gpm) is most nearly:

Thus, the questions are completely different. Probably a good idea to get both if possible. Also make sure to check the errata for errors. This is available on the ppi2pass website. Don't know if there would be any for the 2008 version yet.


----------



## PEara (Jan 29, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> 2001 NCEES-Mechanical
> #101-The log-mean temperature difference (LMTD) for the heat exchanger is most nearly:
> 
> #119-For the given system, the undamped natural frequency (rad/sec) is most nearly:
> ...



:thankyou:


----------

